
Show HN: Connect to Your Data, Clean, Wrangle, Combine, Explore, Publish - fasteRstat
http://stagraph.com/
======
fasteRstat
Hi. This project was presented one year ago. But today it is a complete new
tool for work with data. Using visual interface you can use R features without
coding. Useful for beginners in areas such as data wrangling and data
visualizations. Program transforms your actions in interface into R scripts.
Now with freemium licensing.

~~~
JPKab
How are you dealing with the GPL license that R has? Don't you have to open
source this since it contains R?

Not trying to be a jerk but we have R integration with our product and it's a
pain.

~~~
fasteRstat
I don't modify or close the R. Stagraph and R are independent apps. My app
only sending R scripts via R console. Similarly like it is in other commercial
apps.

------
schappim
Site is down, Google Cache URL:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Astagr...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Astagraph.com)

------
cuchoi
Any alternatives for macOS?

~~~
fasteRstat
I only know about open source Deducer
([http://www.deducer.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Main.PlotBuilder](http://www.deducer.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Main.PlotBuilder))

